
Spielberg to Propose Oscars Rule Change That Would Disqualify Netflix Films - smacktoward
https://www.complex.com/pop-culture/2019/03/steven-spielberg-may-propose-oscars-rule-change-to-disqualify-netflix-films
======
arikr
Netflix should create their own awards show.

